# Syncro to a FWD...seeking input



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Have an 88 QSW as a daily driver commuting 100mi a day. Price of gas is going up and wanted to see if I could turn up its efficiency by turning the hog into a 2wd machine. Right now she gets 22mpg sitting in LA traffic and then cruising 65-70 when it permits. Are there any mechanical limitations to removing the rear driveshaft and engaging the center differential to pull the car along in 2wd. I had an 87 QSW 10 years ago and did just this but the car was on its last leg anyhow. I didn't put enough miles on it at the time to see how the diff held up. Another reason to do it would be to determine if the differential whining is coming from the rearend or the transmission. 
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

anyone wanna just dare me to try it???


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Sure - try it. Can't hurt, as long as the center diff lock keeps working. 

To see any real benefit, you should also pull the rear halfshafts, to get rid of that rotating mass and keep the rear diff from turning as well.

For my $.02 - you could likely see more benefit by trying some other things - front spoiler, lowering the suspension, running higher tire pressures, skinnier tires, etc.


----------



## _drtydub_ (May 3, 2010)

you would only get the full benefit of a 2wd mileage wise if you remove all of the components of the 4wd system. to completely convert it would be a waste of a QSW and time. the 2wd cars have a different floor pan and rear suspension. would be further ahead finding a QTD if mileage and time/cash spent is a concern


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, I don't think the benefits will be very much - the big detractors - most of the weight and the 5 cyl engine - are still there. 

But, to pull the drive shaft and half shafts should only take an afternoon, and would be an interesting experiment at the least. 

My 79 Dasher, with a 2.0 and a PSA wide ratio 5spd from a VW Fox got well over 30mpg all the time. Even my Audi Fox with an old 1.6 and an AUTOMATIC! gets 25-30mpg. Weight and engine size determine quite a bit.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

just buy an old civic.


----------

